# Looking for an old friend



## llys2004 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm hoping someone might know Susan Paice (nee Dale). We lost touch several years ago shortly after she moved to Zamalek Cairo. 

Thanks
Veronica


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It might be worth posting on this website's forums....

Egyptsearch - Egypt Information Search ..... worth a try, lots of expats post on there.


----------

